# Black epoxy for a smooth transition from horn to knife handle



## Chicagohawkie (Dec 17, 2017)

Can anyone recommend a black epoxy or sealer for where the knife enters the horn Ferrell? Just want to finish up a rehandle job with a nice smooth seal around the blade. I used a clear epoxy to fit the handle and it shows a little in the gaps.


----------



## rick_english (Dec 17, 2017)

I just mix TransTint dyes in with clear epoxy. The dyes come in many colors and are incredibly concentrated. Good stuff!


----------



## Chicagohawkie (Dec 17, 2017)

Thanks Rick, Im doing this for the first time and was hoping to find a solution that would come ready made in a syringe setup so I could just bead it on.


----------



## jessf (Dec 18, 2017)

If almost black will suffice then you can scrape some pencil lead on sandpaper and mix that into your epoxy. If you have some of that powdered graphite lubricant its even darker.


----------



## Bensbites (Dec 22, 2017)

When I do my installs I use clear epoxy, but inevitably find voids after it hardens. I then protect areas that need protection from glue with board conditioner and fill any voids with CA glue. Wipe off excess and done.


----------



## ThEoRy (Dec 23, 2017)

This:
Devcon S31 2-Ton Crystal Clear Epoxy 0.84-Ounce Tube https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0006O8QQ0/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20

Plus this:

Castin' Craft Opaque Pigment 1 Oz: Black https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01AHGNNJ6/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


----------



## Chicagohawkie (Dec 25, 2017)

Some good ideas, thanks for the input.


----------

